# 97 Altima with Little Backfires



## cofsky (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm new to this forum so be gentle please.
I have a 1997 Altima GXE with 76000 miles (124000 kms) that has been a dream to own for the past 10 years. About three years into owning it I changed the air filter system to a "P" flow type. So for almost 7 years everything was fine until a few months back when the idle became erratic. The car would never stall just idle up & down. So I started by changing the spark plug wires. No dif! Then checked the plugs. Ok! Did a complete injection system cleaning. Same! Even replaced the distributor cap and rotor. No change. Then later on the check engine light came on. So I brought it to Nissan service. They told me to put my original air filter box back on. I did and the idling stabilized. But there are still little backfires when the car idles. Any ideas out there? Thanx.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you running really rich fuel?


----------



## cofsky (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sorry the only message I received was this........(Are you running really rich fuel?
__________________
I think i can>_<! )

Could you please respond again?

PS. I'm running 89 octane fuel.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

First off I have no clue what a "P" flow air system is, could you explain?

If you are getting backfire I would start with a compression test.

Since you are new hear please let us know what your mechanical skills are and how deep into mechanics you are willing to go. This will help in giving you the proper advice.

Do you know what code(s) you had. Did it/they come back?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

What I ment was if your running the most expensive gas plus octaine boosters. But your not. Maybe you have a hole close to your headers. My brother did them to his old truck to releave the back-pressure and he would get backfires when he downshifted and upshifted.


----------



## charleshickseds (Aug 12, 2007)

If the timing is exactly where it needs to be what about the IACV? That is supposed to regulate idleand would seem to be a good place to look. Also if the TPS is loose or has been moved it may have some affect on the timing which may cause the little "backfires". I could be totally wrong but those are the things that come to my mind immediately. 
Good Luck,
Charles


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you sure it's a "backfire" and not a lean misfire? You may want to clean the MAS hotwire and check for intake gasket leaks using carb cleaner.


----------

